# sony xm-4501 amplifier



## namyenruoj (May 24, 2009)

hello,
please help. i need to hook my 2-10" Rockford Fosgate sub for my sony xm-4501 amplifier. i don't have any information on how the wiring will be. i want to use this amp only for my 2 -10" sub. thanks


----------

